# Hello from west coast Canada!



## Kennith Nichol (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone,

My name is Kennith Nichol and I am a student at Camosun College, Victoria, British Columbia pursuing Computer Science & Physics. But ofcourse like all of you I purse music as a passion. I am also a student at the Victoria Conservatory of Music, reciving formal instruction in Piano under Gilbert Munroe. I have yet to recieve formal training in composition and theory, but I still try and create scores for all to enjoy.

My list of works can be found at various locations:
http://www.soundclick.com/kennith%20nichol
http://www.soundclick.com/nichol
http://music.download.com/nichol
http://www.mp3.com.au/nichol

and more information on me can be found at my website:
http://www.nichol.tk

My current setup is rather lower-end:
AMD Duron 1.3GHz
512MB Ram PC 133
15GB HDD
2.5GB HDD
Cakewalk Home Studio 2002
Edirol Orchestra
Sibelius

I have been a long-time mebmber of the AMS crew (all media studios) and found a link to this community. Well I hope this comunity is all I've heard about, looking forward to working with you all.

-k


----------



## xylophonetic (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Kennith! Great to have you on board. You've been reading the AMS topic, haven't you? :wink: 


cheers,

Thomas


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Kennith - enjoy the forum and have fun here.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 25, 2005)

Ey Kennith,

Welcome on board, mate!

Cheers,


----------

